# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  &#20320;&#20204;&#22909;

## mahdy

hi.....i had begun chinese ...but it's very hard to me ....and i want to improve my chinese ???// tnkx 
我喜欢语言 .....wo xihuan yuyan.....i like languages ...  ::

----------


## firefaerie

what part of chinese are u finding hard  ::  the pronunciation?

----------


## mahdy

no....pronounciations not hard for my any languages....but...make sentence and writting.....for instence i don't differ  like this words means.....希望, 期望,愿望.....that's all means hope,wish,desire,,,,,,
and u know chinese words secrets....i think there're secrets of any languages...... 
   狗,猪,狮子,all means in animals.... 
  木,村,树...all means in( 木) wood..

----------


## firefaerie

i suppose 希望, 期望,愿望 are similar in meanings but hey, we have synonyms in english too!!! i suppose there is a slight difference? 希望 only means hope, while 期望 is more like to anticipate, (and hope at the same time) and 愿望 is used for aspirations and strong desire/ambition to do sth. the easiest way to differentiate is in the context of a sentence though!!! just do your best, nobody is going to penalize you for using different vocabulary! (its a good thing, actually). Im sure people will understand whichever you use!   ::  
good luck  ::

----------


## mahdy

*谢谢.我很高兴帮了我.........*

----------

